# List of common names



## Sheldon Johnson (May 11, 2006)

I would like to ask a favour of you all... and here it is!

Please list every single common name you can think of for every single speceis.

For example, whalbergii --&gt; #9 mantis, spiney flower etc.

All will become clear soon, i promise.


----------



## 13ollox (May 11, 2006)

Sheldon ... is this part of your secret project ? lol

i know a few !

Sphodromantis belachowski, centralis, gastrica, lineola and vidiris - african

Parasphendale affinis- budwing

Tenodera aridifolia sinensis- chinese

Deroplatys desiccata, lobata and truncata - dead leafs

Blepharoppsis mendica- Thistle mantis

Miomantis abyssinica, paykullii and pharaonica - egyptian.isreal

Phyllocrania paradoxa - ghost

Hierodula membranacea/grandis - Giant Asian/indian

Hierodula trimaculata - Giant Malaysian

Rhombodera basalis- Giant Malaysian Shield

Creoboter Meleagris- indian flower

Polyspilota aeruginosa - madagascan marbled

Hymenopus coronatus - orchid

Hierodula parviceps - marbled

Orthodera novaezealandiae - new zealand

Sphodromantis baccettii - Baccettis

Sphodromantis rubrastigmata - Red Armed

Oxyopsis peruviana - Peruvian Pointed Eyed

Pseudocreobotra Ocellata and Wahlbergii - spiny flower

Acromantis gestri - thai boxer

popa spurce - twig

Gongylus Gongylodes- wondering violin / indian rose !

Idolomantis diabolica - Devils Flower

ok so i cheated and used karens bakers site a little ! but i have trouble remembering latin ! and so as i am not entirly responsable for the names .. you cannot blame me for corrections ect ! but i thought youd like em all on one page !

Neil


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 11, 2006)

great start! Need more though...


----------



## infinity (May 11, 2006)

wordsearch? crossword?! Mastermind?


----------



## Isis (May 11, 2006)

Hestiasula, Otomantis, Ceratomantis -&gt; are called Boxers, I supposed?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 11, 2006)

Good call Isis.

On a side note, i &lt;3 ceratomantis! Thanks Damien!


----------



## Christian (May 11, 2006)

Hi.

If you plan to do a bigger thing maybe it is not the baddest idea to change that "devil's flower" thing. I know, I know, I'm always insisting on this...  

But, when there is a chance, it's now, so why not?

So: Idolomantis diabolica - Devil's Flower Mantis

Blepharopsis mendica - Thistle Mantis or whatever.

Please avoid "Giant Devil's Flower" for Idolomantis or "Devil's Flower" for B. mendica, this is completely wrong.

That dead leaf thing is also very unsatisfactory, don't you think? There are a lot of taxa resembling leaves... :? Some adjective should maybe be added, but I fear this will enhance rather that lower the confusion.

I really hate common names... 

Regards,

Christian


----------



## 13ollox (May 11, 2006)

i guess christian is right for the problems common names can cause . but as an amateur/novice, can be quite usefull as you get some idea of what people are on about without the whole ... whats the difference in "Polyspilota aeruginosa" and a" Parasphendale affinis " but as you increase your knowledge , these become obcilete because you know which ones which ! i guess common names are there for the beginner rather than experts !

sorry about my rant :lol: 

Neil


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 11, 2006)

I had this conversation with rob byatt earleir today, he hates "devils flower" for bleph too. However i beleive there is a reason for this sicne one of the names for the devil in some mytholgy is bleph... something and mendica also has a similar tie i think.

Perhaps we shoule all take a good look at these mantids and give them better common names, rob sugested today that we need to make a distinction since many share common names i.e. "marbled mantis" since this is at represent both parviceps and i-cant-remember.


----------



## Kudlaty (May 12, 2006)

I see no reason for using common names....except laziness...

but that's just my opinion...


----------



## Christian (May 13, 2006)

> However i beleive there is a reason for this sicne one of the names for the devil in some mytholgy is bleph... something and mendica also has a similar tie i think.


That's right, but most of the Empusids have scientific names with such a link, e.g. _Idolomorpha_, _Idolomantis_, _Blepharodes_, _Blepharopsis_, _Empusa_, _diabolica_ and so on.

The connection between "devil" and "flower" applies to _I. diabolica_ only because of the assumption, it would use the flowerlike deimatic display to attract prey. This was thought about 100 years ago and that's where the name came from. Actually, as most of the breeders know, the display is more eye-like and does not allow any prey capture.

Also, the name "Indian Rose Mantis" for _G. gongylodes_ is about the same age, as there was an old article describing the habits of that species, which was rather abundant in the roses of the Indian domicile of one of the authors.

So, i think this should be considered in case a list of Common names is to be compiled. If there already is a name, we should use it instead of creating a new one, particularly if it has such an interesting history.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (May 13, 2006)

Common name for local (USA) species

Brunneria Borealis - Northern American Stick Mantis

Thesprotia Graminis - Grass mantis

Stagmomantis Carolina - Carolina Mantis

Stagmomentis Limbata - Arizona Mantis

Stagmomantis Californica - California Mantis

Litaneutria minor - Ground Mantis

Gonatista grisea - Florida Bark Mantis

Pseudovates arizonae - Arizona Unicorn Mantis


----------



## rlechols (May 13, 2006)

Here's a couple more names:

Stagmomantis Carolina: Carolina Mantis

Stagmomantis California: California Mantis

Tenodera Angustipennis: Narrow-Winged Mantis

Tarachodula Pantherina: ???

Mantis Religiosa: European

Brunneria Borealis: Brunner's Mantis

Iris Oratoria: Mediterranean Mantis

Pseudovates Arizonae: Arizona Unicorn Mantis

Thesprotia Graminis: Grass mantis

Oligonicella Scudderi: Scudder's mantis

Gonatista grisea: Grizzled Mantis

Yersiniops sophronicum: Yersin's Ground Mantis

Alalomantis muta: Cameroon mantis

Choeradodis rhombicollis: Green Leaf mantis

Heterochaeta strachani: Giant Stick Mantis

Theopropus elegans: Elegant mantis

Creobroter gemmatus: Flower mantis??

Gongylus gongylodes: Wandering Violin Mantis


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 18, 2006)

Gonotista grisea-bark, grizzled, lichen, florida

This some of the stuff your looking for?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 18, 2006)

Everything so far is great! Keep it up, i promise that you will all see something out of this by the end of summer!


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 18, 2006)

Well, I can say I'm interested. I kinda want to see what your going to do.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 18, 2006)

Well its not like ive been trying to get peoples attention and start people guessing, its just going to take a while as im doing everything by hand and learning as i go.


----------



## DrM (May 23, 2006)

Since we are naming names....can anyone direct me to the thread that shows a picuture of an "Asian Flower Mantis"? Im in the market to get a pair but not sure what they require care wise or if they are a small, delicate or bigger hardy species....

thanx, DrM


----------



## julian camilo (May 23, 2006)

"asian flower mantis" could be creobroter sp.

it might look a bit like this:

creobroter gemmatus http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/17.html

or another type of creobroter (gemmatus, elongata, pictipennis etc) like those here:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/browse....enus=Creobroter

creobroter sp are a fairly small species as is common with flower mantids. not as small as theopropus though. some care info can be found here:

http://www.mantisonline.de/english/species...oter/index.html

hope this helps (if "asian flower mantis" is actually creobroter, if it isnt then this is useless!)


----------

